# Live walleye cam



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Here is a link to the live Wolf River cams in Wisconsin. It's pretty cool to watch when the walleye start their annual spawning run. It's early yet, but you never know what you will see swim by. There are multiple cameras in different areas of the river. Here is the Shiocton 1 cam which is live right now. They sometimes go in and out. 
http://wolfrivercam.com/wrc_003.htm


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

It's something to watch this during the peak of the run. The walleye can be stacked on top of each other in large schools.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Pretty cool I only watched 1 swim through during my brief stint.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Seen one walleye yesterday an a few carp. An I think 1 trout of some sort.
It went bye fairly fast.
Thanks for the link!


----------



## Smithwickrogue20 (Dec 29, 2016)

Just saw a couple giants go thru!
Cool link thx


----------



## Smithwickrogue20 (Dec 29, 2016)

I could get addicted to this, I don't appreciate it lol. 
Just saw a group of about 7 or 8 and a big sucker it looked like!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Just saw a group of Redhorse and some white suckers swim past. No walleye for the 15 minutes I watched on lunch break


----------



## snapper (Aug 18, 2011)

Smithwickrogue20 said:


> I could get addicted to this, I don't appreciate it lol.
> Just saw a group of about 7 or 8 and a big sucker it looked like!


That's what I was thinking. I've been watching everyday since the link has been posted. It's like your waiting for a bite. I wish my iPad would vibrate or something when a fish would swim by. Never thought something like this would be so exciting


----------



## snapper (Aug 18, 2011)

Just saw a 30 or 40 fish school go by walleye,suckers, and I believe trout with the red tails


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

This is fantastic! Thanks for sharing. Now I have something to do at work!


----------



## 33highland (Feb 5, 2014)

The fish are flat rolling through there today. Too many to count.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Lots of fish moving through now. Every 30-60 seconds pods of carp/suckers/walleyes


----------



## bellbrookbass (Sep 20, 2013)

Man this is addicting. Saw a big Perch cruise through, couple of walleyes and a few carp.


----------



## Smithwickrogue20 (Dec 29, 2016)

Now if only we could see a husky jerk in the video and a walleye grabbing it......


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

there also is a underwater cam for the sturgeon spawn!!


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Really cool, just tuned in for few minutes and saw a bunch of eye's. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Glad to hear I'm not the only one who enjoys this.  
Don't forget to check the other cams at the top of the page.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

I wached both spawns last year addicting


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Last year I watched a big sucker who seemed really interested in the camera. He cleaned the lens off.


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

wow!! This is addictive!! Helps work go by quicker for sure until it gets blocked from my computer!


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Lots of walleye moving through now.


----------



## Smithwickrogue20 (Dec 29, 2016)

Just saw a sturgeon!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Smithwickrogue20 said:


> Just saw a sturgeon!


I saw a couple last year. Pretty cool to see them cruise by. Any day now, the walleye will be coming through in droves. It's unreal how thick they are at times.


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Def some fat ones that go by!! Back at work and it's the first thing I opened up. Minimize and do some work and then every once and a while pop it back up and look at what's going on and wish I was out fishing. I guess this is the closest I can get to fishing while at work..... Help the addiction a little bit.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

this is so great. have 2nd monitor set up at work dedicated to this. walleye and carp so far this morning.


----------



## fishincontrol (Jul 9, 2009)

I saw a Walleye roll by yesterday with a lampry almost as long as the fish.


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

Bleeding Minnow said:


> this is so great. have 2nd monitor set up at work dedicated to this. walleye and carp so far this morning.


Only reason I don't have it up on my 2nd monitor 24/7 is so that nobody sees it.... Minimize is a beautiful thing!


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

This camera is addicting. lol
I was watching past 1 am last night. The walleye were really coming thru. And even today they are really moving. Pretty kool to watch it live...


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

this is the 1st time I've seen fish, and there coming through pretty good today. had a sucker come up and kiss the camera, LOL.
sherman


----------



## snapper (Aug 18, 2011)

I've watched for the past week, and today has definitely been the most I've seen. I also saw this crayfish swim through.


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

They are really going thru now!


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

They are really going thru now!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Yea there was group's of 2/3/4/5 fish coming through the hole time I watched today.mostly walleye. A few big females. An seen something really large going downstream. And one walleye with tumor looking things all over it's face


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

All Eyes said:


> Here is a link to the live Wolf River cams in Wisconsin. It's pretty cool to watch when the walleye start their annual spawning run. It's early yet, but you never know what you will see swim by. There are multiple cameras in different areas of the river. Here is the Shiocton 1 cam which is live right now. They sometimes go in and out.
> http://wolfrivercam.com/wrc_003.htm


Every now and then a big hen comes thru followed by tons of males,,,also a huge cat i think


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

This is ridiculously addicting....


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

beaver said:


> This is ridiculously addicting....


I know right. I am watching this every time I take a break


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Between 5:58 & 6:04 I've seen 2 huge stergeon


----------



## Workingman (Jan 21, 2016)

I also saw the sturgeon at 6:04, i was super excited. I shared the site with a couple of guys at work today, they're probably watching right now! Haha


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

I saw something crawl by the camera with legs. Like a salamander or something. Didn't see its head. But it for sure had really short legs and tail. Didn't look to small either.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Bluewalleye said:


> I saw something crawl by the camera with legs. Like a salamander or something. Didn't see its head. But it for sure had really short legs and tail. Didn't look to small either.


Probably a mud puppy. I used to catch a lot of them while cat fishing at night but haven't seen one in quite a few years. They can get 18" or so.


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

All Eyes said:


> Probably a mud puppy. I used to catch a lot of them while cat fishing at night but haven't seen one in quite a few years. They can get 18" or so.
> View attachment 233702


That is it. Freaky looking thing.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I see lots of these in New London above ground reservoir


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow, just in the past 5 minutes I've seen eyes, a crawdad, and a sturgeon. Pretty cool way to waste away a night of work.


----------



## linebacker43 (Aug 3, 2009)

Eyes are defiantly making there way around this evening, just watched about 20 or so go through.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Saugeyefisher said:


> Yea there was group's of 2/3/4/5 fish coming through the hole time I watched today.mostly walleye. A few big females. An seen something really large going downstream. And one walleye with tumor looking things all over it's face


Those tumors or growths you are talking about are fairly common with walleye. I have caught many that were covered in them. It is topical and does not extend into or effect the meat. However, I personally don't want to look at them on my fillet board. Here is a description I found online.
"Walleye can develop tumors called Lymphocystis that are composed of a few grossly enlarged cells, or Dermal sarcomas consisting of irregularly shaped but normal-sized cells. Both diseases can infect fish. Both conditions are caused by different viruses; two viruses which have not been found to exist together in the same cell. At least 65 species of freshwater and saltwater fish are known to contract lymphocystis. Lymphocystis and dermal sarcomas are not generally fatal to the infected fish. Practically all will recover from their infections. Anglers need not worry if these growths are seen on their walleye. The flesh will be unharmed and neither disease can be transmitted to humans."


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

I have seen some absolute HAWGS tonight! This feed is awesome!


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

All Eyes said:


> Probably a mud puppy. I used to catch a lot of them while cat fishing at night but haven't seen one in quite a few years. They can get 18" or so.
> View attachment 233702


I use to catch them walleye fishing at night down on dale hollow. one night a friend of mine caught one. he started to cut the line. and I told him we were getting low on jigs (but we had plenty) and he needed to save the jig. he put his hand around its belly and it wrapped its tail around his arm and squealed. when it did he let out a squeal of his own and started flailing his arm like crazy. he was really screaming now. once it came loose we heard it hit the water way down the river. and I kidded him about it until he passed a few yrs ago. this one was a big one, about 2' long.
sherman


----------



## OrangeMilk (Oct 13, 2012)

Just saw a big Sucker Carp go by with a Lamprey stuck to the side. Haven't seen a Sturgeon yet, really hoping to see one of those.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Pretty cool. I've been watching the one on the bend. Seems to be getting the most action at this time.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

They seem to be in a hurry... I wonder what the river conditions are? It seems as though they're swimming harder. Current maybe?


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

A lot just swam by. Most slow, a few swam fast the other way. Big fat walleye. Makes me want to make the drive. Lol


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

there's a good flow of fish moving through this morning.
sherman


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Movin pretty fast. Managed to picture


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

River cam is interesting for sure. Couple days ago I also seen the salamander on one. I showed the cam to my grandkids yesterday around noon, not long after we got a surprise. The 11 yr. old says " hey there's a fishing lure". I doubted him at first but when I looked, sure enough there was a jig with a soft plastic bouncing around. Someone was above jigging, it got some attention from some walleye but we never seen a strike or one taken. Also noticed that two of the cams were showing the same images, Shioc #1 and Bamboo Bend. Anyone else happen to witness these events?


----------



## mosquito walleye (Aug 3, 2012)

If you can sit here and watch a fishing cam like I can..... It proves I have the walleye addiction/fever and I love every bit of it. Wouldn't change this hobby for anything!!!


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

watching somebody drag around a couple of 3-way minnow rigs on one of the channels right now. had a near take a minute ago.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

Which camera? I tried switching through them and half are offline.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Go to #2 cam beaver. 
#1is down.


----------



## louisvillefisherman (Jun 9, 2012)

Lol there is a guy drop shotting right in front of the camera (New London) . 

Now THAT is entertainment!!!


----------



## rangerpig250 (Apr 10, 2011)

Sturgeon


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

really looks interesting, been trying to watch for a few days, can't seem to get it to work in my computer for some reason ... anybody else having any issues? or is the computer just smarter than me ... again  it wouldn't be the first time and undoubtedly won't be the last, sometimes I'm lucky to send a text to the right person  which can be a problem when you meant to send it to your girlfriend and it goes to your wife


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

baitguy said:


> really looks interesting, been trying to watch for a few days, can't seem to get it to work in my computer for some reason ... anybody else having any issues? or is the computer just smarter than me ... again  it wouldn't be the first time and undoubtedly won't be the last, sometimes I'm lucky to send a text to the right person  which can be a problem when you meant to send it to your girlfriend and it goes to your wife


Have you tried accessing the other cams at the top of the page? Shioc2, Bamboo bend etc? Sometimes they don't all work.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Today, I saw a couple sturgeon which is way cool. The few walleye that I saw were lazily swimming back down stream.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

crittergitter said:


> Today, I saw a couple sturgeon which is way cool. The few walleye that I saw were lazily swimming back down stream.


Which can were you on crittergitter?

Wow! The sturgeon are really starting to show up on cam1.
No sooner did I type the above asking crittergitter what cam, switched to cam 1 and at 5:37pm one went by and another at 5:44pm.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Big girl...


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

This is the first ive heard there are sturgeon in the great lakes. I thought they were extinct . Thought it might be april fools but it says the university of toledo is adding sturgeon back into maumee. Be cool to catch one. Wonder what the regulations are- put them back i imagine.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

hailtothethief said:


> This is the first ive heard there are sturgeon in the great lakes. I thought they were extinct . Thought it might be april fools but it says the university of toledo is adding sturgeon back into maumee. Be cool to catch one. Wonder what the regulations are- put them back i imagine.


st clair has tons of sturgeon..... keep 1 a year with a free permit


----------



## spikeg79 (Jun 11, 2012)

hailtothethief said:


> This is the first ive heard there are sturgeon in the great lakes. I thought they were extinct . Thought it might be april fools but it says the university of toledo is adding sturgeon back into maumee. Be cool to catch one. Wonder what the regulations are- put them back i imagine.


There was one caught in the Ottawa River a few years ago. IIRC They are a protected species here so I think it's strictly catch and release.


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

A friend of mine found a nice one floating in Lake erie last year.


----------



## baitguy (Dec 17, 2013)

Saugeye Tom said:


> st clair has tons of sturgeon..... keep 1 a year with a free permit


really  wonder why more of them don't make their way to Erie ... yes, it's definitely catch and release on Erie, knew a guy in Lorain that caught on many years ago, only about 3' long, but they're definitely protected there, they have to be like 20-30 years old before they spawn


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

The Sturgeon spawn in the bays near Buffalo and Lake Erie does have a fair amount of Sturgeon. The zebra mussels have helped save the Sturgeon. Sturgeon eat zebra mussels and the massive amounts in the lake make for a bountiful feast. You can do some research and learn more about the Sturgeon spawn around Buffalo.


----------



## MDBuckeye (Sep 29, 2009)

Interesting I'm not seeing the numbers of eyes this week on 3rd shift as I did last week. I figured the full moon would have them moving good.


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

Cool you can keep sturgeon. I read people put them in their ponds. Id love to put a few in my pond. I bet that would be illegal to bring one back from michigan to ohio alive. Id like to catch one in my lifetime. They require a lot of oxygen and they like darkness so it would have to be pretty big and deep. 

Interesting they spawn in buffalo. I wonder if the ones they put in the maumee will end up swimming out to buffalo with their friends instead of hanging around the maumee.


----------



## BassHunter45 (Mar 11, 2013)

This is cool, I literally only watched it for a few seconds before a big fat walleye went by right in front of camera, I swore the fella even winked as he swam by.


----------

